
Show HN: Bash Script to generate static responsive image web galleries - Cyclenerd
https://github.com/Cyclenerd/gallery_shell
======
eveningcoffee
You can improve it by separating design into separate files (say header,
footer, etc). Doing things from shell is not very much different from doing
things from browser.

You can use very simple template language with sed or awk (just replace
keywords with actual values for example).

Alternative: just rewrite it to command some template engine (no, I do not
have any recommendations).

Edit: Positive side is that it is a single file, so I can see your point. But
as the projects as multiple files anyway, it is perhaps still worth a
consideration.

~~~
Cyclenerd
At first we had similar thoughts. But I really wanted to try it with one file.
If the script becomes bigger and more complex, I think again.

------
strebler
I love this, I have been (passively) wanting to find something like this for
ages (i.e. bash script, with minimal deps, to generate a nice gallery in
HTML). Thank you!

One idea / suggestion I have would be to use Isotope for layout:
[http://isotope.metafizzy.co/](http://isotope.metafizzy.co/) Then you'd
basically be able to generate a mini Pinterest...

~~~
rsync
I think you've had this for ~20 years ... it was (is) called "gallery" and it
was a perl/cgi script that basically everyone on the web used until ~2000 ...

------
Cyclenerd
I have built a small Bash Script to generate static web galleries. Feedback
and pull request welcome.

~~~
tantalor
Bash is a strange choice, why not a more readable language like
python/perl/ruby?

~~~
Cyclenerd
for fun :-)

------
detaro
With projects like this, I'd love to see a demo site instead of just a
screenshot. Since it's static you could just throw it up on GitHub Pages.

~~~
Cyclenerd
good idea:
[https://cyclenerd.github.io/gallery_shell_demo/](https://cyclenerd.github.io/gallery_shell_demo/)

